# Police dogs in Germany to wear shoes



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080225/ap_on_fe_st/dog_shoes_1;_ylt=AnsatekMLJVjQT4e8HPl26EE1vAI


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i wonder if it will effect their running ability? Or distract them from doing their job?

I mean its a great idea, paw injuries are a big pain for everyone involved, so i think its great they are doing something to help their partners, hopefully the dogs will get used to them quickly and continue to help keep bad guys off the streets!!


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea for that area. I can't imagine working in an area where the dogs are frequently getting glass shards stuck in their feet. And it sounds like they won't be wearing them all the time. As long as they are fitted right, they should get used to them....just like wearing a muzzle for exercises/training - I'm sure it will take adjustment though.

Does anyone know what kind of shoes they are talking about? I'd like to find a good set for my working dog, for special situations (like glass or hazardous areas). I've seen some canvas ones at Petco/REI type places....but any better ones for a working dog?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking at the photo posted with the article in the link, they are the blue RuffWear brand Grip Tex boots. You can buy them online at http://www.ruffwear.com/grip_trex_dog_boots?sc=2&category=11# and in my area, REI and Orvis carry them as well. You can probably find an outdoor type store that carries them so you can try them on your dog before buying.

The canvas ones aren't bad if they're quality ones, like the ones made by Muttlucks. Those are actually Denier Nylon with leather or synthetic soles and good quality. It's easier to get the Grip Tex boots to stay on and not turn over during wear, though, as opposed to the more traditional styles.

I heard RuffWear is going to expands its colors this year, making available something more than red and black. I'd love to see these boots in just black.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Love the quote: Andre Hartwich said. "I'm not sure they like it, but they'll have to get used to it."

If they're stepping on broken glass, I think it's a good idea. We live near the beach and I've had a lot of paw injuries over the years from my dogs stepping on clamshells and sharp rocks in the water. Next dog will probably get a pair, Morgan, I think would eat them!


----------

